# Solved: Do you know how to find my bios manufacturer?



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

im trying to do some reasearch on my bios, but i dont know who manufactured the settings... dell told me they thought it was them, but im unsure of that because they said "i think" and told me to call back another time for some bs reason... is there a site that lists compter > bios... thanks


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Dell didn't make your BIOS. One of the "usual" makers did to Dell's specifications. Try this. Click on the start button and then Run. In the dialogue box type dxdiag and press Enter. The first screen will list the BIOS.

Edit: Any necessary BIOS updates should be obtained from the Dell website.


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

wow that was fast and very informative, thank you ... i was actually looking for backdoor to the bios password just cuz i figured it'd be cool to know, plus havent really played with bios settings in a while so im seeing if i can get past it with out using my password... thanks  and ill be sure to note if i ever update use there site, didnt know they offered updated bios thought cuz there such a family computer they & they dont want to have you say they caused anything... but thank you for the tips ... 
~later


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

just out of curisoity should i let microsoft connect to verify? what if lets say i was using a boot leg copy... lol im not on this machiene but what if i was on a machiene that was using a bootlegged copy... also lets say i decided not to let them connect, but i format using a cd that didnt come with the computer, would that cause a false search result? or does formatting not have anything to do with your bios settings thats intact the way it is until you personally change it? tahnks in advance


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

it says BIOS : Default System BIOS oh well i think ill see if i can find a program for this meanwhile, tahnks for the lead tho


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Try Everest and see what it says. I just tried dxdiag on my Dell laptop and it reported back Phoenix. If you go into BIOS itself does it just say Dell? As far as the connect to verify message it's up to you, but I don't personally see any reason to do it.


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks for the advice, i havent rebooted to bios ill probably try that tomorrow morning and see what it says ... but i downloaded the program you mentioned & 2 others & all i get is its a phoenix bios ... i've read phoenix is a hard to identify any further then just phoenix ... if any1 knows a tool to help identify pheoni bios further please let me know i might just start a new thread tomrrow but well see... thanks for the help though good too have another program for it since there so small anyways i like that that program lists where to get updates... thanks...


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Remember Phoenix is the manufacturer, but the BIOS is setup the way Dell wants it. BIOS updates need to come from Dell no matter what Everest says.


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

really? alright ill make a note of that then thanks...


----------

